# Need emissions help with 1976 2002!!



## Ahulx (Jun 1, 2013)

So my 1976 BMW 2002 is having a little trouble passing colorado emissions. Its due to the fuel/air intake. I took it to a dude in boulder that checked it out and ajusted the carb and told me to change the plug wires and the plugs (i had weong wires on it, and was running bp6es) ao i changer to original stovk ceramic plugwires and put in bp5es's for a cooler spark. But to no avail and i failed emissions again. This time i was told by the emmisions place that i need an air intake on my car. (Because duh its carb and that regulates both the fuel and the air) so... What should i do? Also have it on a 10w/30 full synthetic, (i know its stupid and should not be on synthetic just figured that out) but im changing the oil soon to a 20w40 valvoline racinh oil. Any sugestions? Or anyone willing to maybe teach me a few things? I want to learn this car inside and out any help would be deeply appreciated.














Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

